# Surrey meet anyone?



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I know its Vics job but as we havent had one for so long I just wondered who was up for it?

We can agree a date and venue as people show interest.

Joss.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Joss

I would arrange another meet but as only 2 others turn up for the last two meets is there much point.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Joss
> 
> I would arrange another meet but as only 2 others turn up for the last two meets is there much point.


Yeah, the last meet wasn't well attended was it :?

As long as others show interest (that's not to say that I didn't enjoy my evening with you Vic :wink: ) I could go to a meet near Guildford sometime in October.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Cool so with Vic we have 3.

Any more takers?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'll come along if I can make the date.

Been a while Vic / Tony !

Damian


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

depending on date im up for this, ill try and get Kam along aswell.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I should be able to make it depending on date etc.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I was away on hols for the last one but I will happily come along. My diary is a bit of a nightmare at the moment, I seem to have been to Birmingham and Bristol more times than is reasonable for a sane person but hopefully, apart from the first week in October, things should be quieter for the rest of the month.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I would come along, but I now work in central London and don't actually get home until about 8pm each night. I've suggested a weekend, but got no response. 

Simon.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Is there a particular day of the week that suits everyone? Really makes no difference to me so I will leave it to your good selves to suggest something suitable. Im also keen on weekends just not sunday mornings.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Any day of the week is fine for me. It's specific dates that can be the problem.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

I am up for it

Its been ages since the last meet

just let us know where and when, maybe Harts Boatyard near Kingston?

panbikes


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

i've never been to a meet...what do u get up to? i will come if i can make it


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

panbikes said:


> I am up for it
> 
> Its been ages since the last meet
> 
> ...


yup thats a nice place or if you fancy a bite to eat can i suggest The Albion in Hampton Court,they have a large carpark and the pub is on the river, great food and lovely place.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TTej said:


> panbikes said:
> 
> 
> > I am up for it
> ...


Both venues sound great so shall we decide on a dete now?

How about the 19 October? Gives people time to arrange their schedules


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

19th ok for me at the moment.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

19th is OK for me. 
Time? & Postcode for venue?

Mervyn


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

19th Good for me


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TTej,

Have you got an adress for the Albion?

Had a quick look on the net but cant see anything obvious.

Ta

Joss.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Could be up for this...A chance to show off my highly polished car :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ttroy225 said:


> Could be up for this...A chance to show off my highly polished car :wink:


And a chance for me to show off my latest dent :x


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Thursday the 19th - yet another week day evening that I can't make! 

The last few Surrey meetings have been a disaster with hardly anyone turning up. Now that it's getting dark by 7pm, would it not be better to organise something for a Sunday lunchtime or early afternoon?

Simon.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Gotta agree with Simon guys. Me and the Mr are all keen for meets and cruises but weekdays are a nightmare. On two occasions, I've booked meets in my diary only to have it messed up by work. :evil: A Sunday cruise with maybe a pub lunch or early dinner etc., sounds really good. Also gives me a chance to do a spot of spit 'n polish on the TT beforehand. :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> TTej,
> 
> Have you got an adress for the Albion?
> 
> ...


sorry mate here are the details

http://www.the-albany.co.uk/welcome.htm

The Albany


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Actually met up there with some friends on the weekend and it was a really nice place, good food and good service. Safe car park too


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Actually met up there with some friends on the weekend and it was a really nice place, good food and good service. Safe car park too


yeah its nice.......is it just me or is this meet just dying... are we doing it tomorrow, where we doing it, whos coming?????


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am driving back round from Braintree Essex so it better happen


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TTej said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Actually met up there with some friends on the weekend and it was a really nice place, good food and good service. Safe car park too
> ...


I know what you mean. Loads of interest at one point now nothing. Im deffo still up for it and dont care where it is. Im happy to meet wherever is convenient for everyone else.

TTroy - I can give you some photo tips if you come along :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I will be there even though it's not really my neck of the woods but if Vic is coming all the way from Braintree I haven't got any excuses, have I? :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

so are we meeting at the albany or the boat yard?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Boys.. I cant promise at the mo.. having a wisdom tooth out at 5.. might be feeling a little groggy.. Thanks for the offer Joss..

I'll keep an eye on the posts during the day and if I'm well I'll be there..

Troy..


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am away from the office from 8am and need to know where we are going to meet up.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

lets do the Albany, we have done the boat yard before.

so what time do you fancy meeting??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

19H30?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> 19H30?


ok see you all then.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can we have an idea of whos attending this please?

Im guessing as Vic doesnt know where the venue is he wont be able to make it :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Can we have an idea of whos attending this please?
> 
> Im guessing as Vic doesnt know where the venue is he wont be able to make it :?


LOL so at the mo its yourself and i. i might not clean the car, are u going to bother. actually shall i just leave the car, get the bus and get mashed. :lol:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I can't make this one...TBH, I was only interested in a meet around Guildford (see my post on page 1). It's too far from Petersfield for a weekday evening out for me.

Hope you all have a good evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Can we have an idea of whos attending this please?
> 
> Im guessing as Vic doesnt know where the venue is he wont be able to make it :?


Guys, I can text vic if you need me to, or send one of you his mobile number.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

TTej said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have an idea of whos attending this please?
> ...


Don't forget me.  However, it is quite a trek for me if no-one is going to be there. So who is definitely coming - and where is it we're meeting and will somebody let Vic know?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


I've texted Tej with Vics number


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


Thanks Paul.

Do you know where we are meeting tonight. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

steveh said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> Do you know where we are meeting tonight. :lol: :lol:


Hey mate, ok the venue is The Albany

http://www.the-albany.co.uk/welcome.htm










We are meeting at around 7.30, i have text Vic (thanks Paul) so hopefully he will get it on time. Also Kam is coming after parents evening, i think either him or his son will be getting told off! :lol:

see you all later


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok, I'll see you there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad I could help :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make this one.. Currently lying down with some mash and a double JD and coke... Can't feel a thing 

Have a good night chaps....


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, there were three of us in the end; me, Tej and Vic but it was good. We had a good old chin wag, set the world to rights and it was a nice venue.

Shame more people couldn't make it but there's always the next one.

If you're lucky Tej might turn up in his Polo just to make us jealous. :lol: :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTje is going to kick 5th gear out of the Ace Cafe for our next Surrey meet TTje or I will keep you all informed.


----------



## whizz (Oct 20, 2006)

Neva mind guys. I caught this thread since I live towards Sutton/Croydon way and was at least glad to see some forum folks down here! One day I am sure it'll happen. As for me and my lavish lifestyle it comes with a price - I suppose I have to fund my vices one way or another so like evryone else weekdays are usually no good unless local, and weekends are always touch and go - I suppose that just reflects the pressure of life down here in the South hey chaps! But ne way great to see y'all active with posts. Btw TTej - love ya car m8!!! Have to race you some day - legally of course. What are on BPH btw? I just got a stage 1 remap - and it feels as if all cylinders are on fire neva mind firing :twisted:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

whizz said:


> Btw TTej - love ya car m8!!! Have to race you some day - legally of course. What are on BPH btw? I just got a stage 1 remap - and it feels as if all cylinders are on fire neva mind firing :twisted:


Hey Wizz, well you will have to make it to one of the bigger meets for sure. Thanks for the comments on the car, dont know the exact BHP as i havent had her on the rollers but my butt dyno says that all is ok.

Have you put pics of your car up mate?? i cant remember seeing any


----------

